# Duration of pregnancy 62 days or other?



## poppies (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi again this is are first litter of cocker spanniels due in about a week getting both excited and scared. I am reading the book of the bitch which states that a normal pregnancy can last as little as 54 days or as long as 72 with the average being 62 days, and I wondered what durations other breeders have had shorter or longer than the 62 days thanks


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, ive never had a bitch go longer than 62 days but ive had a couple whelp as early as 56 days.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I've had a bitch that went over to 67 days,never had them go early.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

mine had thers on the 60th day and on the 64th day..many sleepless nights waiting


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

is it different for different breeds of dog all do they all pop at about the same time???


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

claire said:


> is it different for different breeds of dog all do they all pop at about the same time???


French Bulldogs whelp around the 70 day mark and there are a couple of other small breeds that whelp around the 60 day mark but I cant think what they are at the moment.


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

my labrador went at 58days


----------



## Dorastar (Feb 11, 2008)

All of mine usually go been between 61 and 64 days but do know of some that went to 68 days. I have always found the best indication is to take their temperature if there is a drop they normally whelp within 24 hours, it helps with the sleepless nights (just)


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

mine welp from 57/60 days


----------



## tilli121 (Jan 10, 2008)

my dal had her litter on the 63rd day


----------



## poppies (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for replys, it is day 62 today and nothing has happened yet I thought the pups where coming last night when poppy got a bit restless but this afternoon she has settled and there is no sign of anything happening now


----------



## tilli121 (Jan 10, 2008)

sounds like the pups will be here soon, my dog was like that on the monday, by tuesday afternoon she had a bit of a leak, i thought her waters had broken, a few hours later she got restless again, then started walking round in circles and panting late on tuesday, (around midnight) her first pup arrived at 2.05am on the wednesday. good luck.


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

63 days is the norm for a bitch to go although over the years we have had them go up to 65 days and we have had a few had them on day 63.
My sister has had one that had 2 litters and both times had them on day 56


----------



## rottweilers (Jun 9, 2008)

a normal dog pregancy is about 63 days give or take!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

It might be worthwhle asking your breeder how your girl's mum fared - Evie was almost five days overdue and we took her to the vet just to make sure everything was alright. (It was!  ) Apparently, Evie's mum was exactly the same!


----------



## babydreams (Nov 3, 2010)

I read on here someone said that french bulldogs go to day 70 when pregnant is this true for all french bulldogs? My frenchie is on day 62 and theres signs signs of labor shes still eating and drinking was running around and ive been taking her temps and their staying around 99.8 with our dog the vet felt her around day 45 and couldnt feel anything in her stomache but then felt up in her rib area and said she felt 2 or 3 balls that she thought were puppies she was 90% sure and we left it at that so now were wondering if she is in fact pregnant she dosent look like it but i dont know if thats normal if they are carrying a small litter up high maybe they dont look pregnant.......


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

you not had her scanned?


----------



## wezy (Nov 2, 2010)

babydreams said:


> I read on here someone said that french bulldogs go to day 70 when pregnant is this true for all french bulldogs? My frenchie is on day 62 and theres signs signs of labor shes still eating and drinking was running around and ive been taking her temps and their staying around 99.8 with our dog the vet felt her around day 45 and couldnt feel anything in her stomache but then felt up in her rib area and said she felt 2 or 3 balls that she thought were puppies she was 90% sure and we left it at that so now were wondering if she is in fact pregnant she dosent look like it but i dont know if thats normal if they are carrying a small litter up high maybe they dont look pregnant.......


hi congrats , i also am awaiting my big day for my french bulldog to go into labor !
mine has 7 days left to her jue date , 
i did have her scanned at 5 weeks it showed 4 , she is huge and her belly is nearly on the floor bless her  . she is still and has been all along a giddy girl , she never calmed down .
it might of been worth getting her scanned , odd the vet didnt recommend it
i always go by scan to confirm , then if there are any potential problems you are aware .
another thing i mite add is 80 % of french bulldogs need c sections so it would be advisable if you new for sure as your vet would need alerting when she does go into labor to be on stand by .
As with my bitch the first litter she had it did end up a c section as a pup was very large and she was unable to pass the pup naturally , very scary moment , this is her second litter and im not taking any chances , vet on stand by , car ready , 
good luck and please keep me posted


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

wezy said:


> hi congrats , i also am awaiting my big day for my french bulldog to go into labor !
> mine has 7 days left to her jue date ,
> i did have her scanned at 5 weeks it showed 4 , she is huge and her belly is nearly on the floor bless her  . she is still and has been all along a giddy girl , she never calmed down .
> it might of been worth getting her scanned , odd the vet didnt recommend it
> ...


my frenchie girl had her puppies just over 2 weeks ago and had 5 puppies ( all naturally) in 1 1/2 hours!!! and on her due date!


----------



## wezy (Nov 2, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> my frenchie girl had her puppies just over 2 weeks ago and had 5 puppies ( all naturally) in 1 1/2 hours!!! and on her due date!


oh my gawd , how lucky was that congratulations  , im on tender hooks i hate the last week waiting about not knowing witch day or time it will happen 
i read your post on the pups birth , absolutely beautiful fab colors ,
are they all doing fine , would love to see a few more pics when they get up and about , 
i mentioned the c section as you will be aware your self it can go wrong very easily, and as she is not aware if she is pregnant or not there might be a problem , i had a bulldog that was carrying just 1 pup she did not gain much weight , if it wasnt for the scan we wouldnt of guessed she was in pup ,
she went passed her due date , was admitted in for a c section , the pup was born with water retention and a cleft pallet , it was huge ,
i think the lady needs conformation just in case .


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

wezy said:


> oh my gawd , how lucky was that congratulations  , im on tender hooks i hate the last week waiting about not knowing witch day or time it will happen
> i read your post on the pups birth , absolutely beautiful fab colors ,
> are they all doing fine , would love to see a few more pics when they get up and about ,
> i mentioned the c section as you will be aware your self it can go wrong very easily, and as she is not aware if she is pregnant or not there might be a problem , i had a bulldog that was carrying just 1 pup she did not gain much weight , if it wasnt for the scan we wouldnt of guessed she was in pup ,
> ...


oh 100% agree with you about the scan if just to rule out a singleton  thank you for your comments about my babies, they are absolutely gorgeous and just getting to the wobbly legs stage lol


----------



## wezy (Nov 2, 2010)

well i cant wait to be in you shoes , 
and will look forward to seeing some more pics when there up and about ,
well i have been there in the past with a singleton , it was the most upsetting day i have had , we new she was having a singleton due to the scan , she went past her due date , ended up a c section , the pup sadly had water retention and a cleft plate  , we went with the advice of the vet and had her spade at the same time , if it wasnt for the scan we would of assumed she wasnt in pup and could of lost her altogether .


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't think there are any hard and fast rules - my eldest went bang on 63 days from the first mating with both litters.

Her daughter went 60 days from first mating


----------



## Missfrenchie90 (Jun 11, 2017)

*Hello everyone *! 
Hope your all well , and special lady's and babies doing well, 
I was reading the post and wanted to ask a few questions if that's ok ? 
I have a French bulldog she's 56 days pregnant last night was acting weird so it got to 1 in the morning and she was slightly panting at first I didn't think too much of it as iv been taking her temp and there all 37.7 to 37.00 then I took a look at her rear end and there was a slimy egg white discharge? The mucus plug I assume so she got up and started walking around and laying like a frog She loves that way , so I stayed up all night with her and nothing happened I took her to the vets first thing this morning he gave her a exsamation and said well there is no puppies stuck and her temp is ok so take her home and let her relax ! So I have she still has bits of slimy bits coming out ? She seems ok temp 37.4 last time I checked she has been digging but then stopped but seems very fed up, she is massive I think I would be too , she is having 5 on the scan but the vet said they don't always tell the truth , she has been very clingy and abbot like eore off Winnie the Pooh What's everyone think? Iv been trying to make a post of it but can't figer out how too do it , no sleep for 48 hours brains a bit mashed, thanks everyone


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Last one went at 59 days and from single tie, so 59 exactly from mating.


----------

